# Hello, newbie.



## Wingsingh (Mar 2, 2013)

Hello to everyone. I'm a Wing Chun practitioner from Ipswich (England). I've been practising Wing Chun now for 8 months now, and I've had various benefits.

Anyways, I look forward to discussing various subjects with you all.


----------



## seasoned (Mar 2, 2013)

Welcome to Martial Talk, Wingsingh. I know you will enjoy your time here with many exciting people and different art, to talk about. See you around the site.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Mar 2, 2013)

Welcome to MT. Jump on in. There are a few pirrahna to watch out for, but most are goldfish.


----------



## Wingsingh (Mar 2, 2013)

Cheers for the welcome.


----------



## arnisador (Mar 2, 2013)

Welcome! I liked Wing Chun--but moved away from where I was studying it.


----------



## Dirtymeat (Mar 2, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Hapkidoguy (Mar 2, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## jezr74 (Mar 2, 2013)

Welcome Wingsingh


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Mar 2, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## Yondanchris (Mar 3, 2013)

Welcome to MT! Some good discussion around here!


----------



## sfs982000 (Mar 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forums!


----------

